# How do you like your popcorn?



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2020)

How do you like yours?
Bagged microwaved?
Buttered?
Candy coated - caramel ‘Cracker Jack’ style
Cheese popcorn
Homemade on the stove?
Homemade in popcorn maker?

I just made a big bowl of Mock Cheese / seasoned popcorn note: not eating it all myself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of popcorn unless I have a small bag of warm buttered popcorn at an event like a carnival.

I think it's because when I was a kid we always had a huge Sunday dinner followed by popcorn and apple cider or grape juice as a light Sunday night supper/snack.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 13, 2020)

Homemade in the popcorn popper is best but I like the 'Simply Popped" microwave popcorn withsea salt and  real butter.  Yum!


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2020)

1. Carmel corn at the fair, made in the big iron pot....yummeee!
2. Any other popcorn except bubble-gum flavored (yes, that exists....why I don't know...)


----------



## Pecos (Jun 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Homemade in the popcorn popper is best but I like the 'Simply Popped" microwave popcorn withsea salt and  real butter.  Yum!


And served while watching a great movie in my living room with one of the Bichons on my lap and a cold beer on the end table.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 13, 2020)

Pecos said:


> And served while watching a great movie in my living room with one of the Bichons on my lap and a cold beer on the end table.


You guys know how to live!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jun 13, 2020)

All of the above!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 13, 2020)

Almost never eat popcorn, when I do, butter and some salt. If your gonna go, go big....lol


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 13, 2020)

I am making popcorn tonight. Done in the air popper and I add my own butter and salt.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 13, 2020)

I like my popcorn cold and out of a bag.  My favorite is Trader Joe's olive oil and sea salt popcorn, but my discipline usually goes out the window when we have a bag and I eat too much.  So I have the single serving Skinny Pop bags instead.  I like my popcorn lightly salted so both of the ones I like are very lightly salted.  I'm not a fan of too much salt.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Enjoyed making it at the Movie Theater where I worked as a teenager  ......


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 13, 2020)

I love popcorn prepared in all the ways mentioned. The only time I didn't eat popcorn was when I was a kid at Easter time.. There was always a pink popcorn bunny in my basket. It was held together with bright pink sugar syrup. The popcorn they used for these bunnies was so dry and tasteless. The pink sugar had so much artificial flavoring that it was bitter. I told my mom I didn't like the flavor of pink. 
The following year there it was again contaminating all the good stuff. 
I always got the nice chocolate bunny in the middle so there was no need to add this hideous thing to the basket. Maybe they thought I'd appreciate the chocolate one more after trying to chomp into the popcorn one.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2020)

Homemade
On the stove
Huge steel bowl
A dab of melted butter
Parmesan and brewer's (nutritional) yeast sprinkled 

Oh, yeah



However
I can't pass up the free popcorn in the hardware store either



I've gotta face it
I'm a popcorn slut

(three day old popcorn rocks)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

Pöpcørn | Recipes with The Swedish Chef | The Muppets


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

They say micro wave popcorn is bad for you...

*Why Is Microwave Popcorn Bad For You | Know the Facts!*

https://kitchenopedia.com/why-is-microwave-popcorn-bad-for-you/

I stopped eating it over a year ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 13, 2020)

I will never be able to look at popcorn again without remembering things.....


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They say micro wave popcorn is bad for you...
> 
> *Why Is Microwave Popcorn Bad For You | Know the Facts!*
> 
> ...


That's why we stopped buying microwave popcorn quite some time ago.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

I like the Cheddar popcorn in a bag.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2020)

Candy Corn for the sweet tooth


----------



## peppermint (Jun 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They say micro wave popcorn is bad for you...
> 
> *Why Is Microwave Popcorn Bad For You | Know the Facts!*
> 
> ...


I'm with you, RadishRose….I use to love popcorn, probably use to eat it every night....
I did find out that a little girl chocked on popcorn a few month's ago....she passed away...
That made me not to eat popcorn anymore....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Buttered from the movie theatre.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m surprised so few people liked Cracker Jack or caramel candy corn. That stuffs so good


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 14, 2020)

Buttered only and hot air popped.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m surprised so few people liked Cracker Jack or caramel candy corn. That stuffs so good


And Pink Elephant, too! Yummy!

As for how I like my popcorn... I pop it the old-fashioned way in a pot with oil, then top with a little seasoning salt and real butter!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes Pink Elephant popcorn I remember


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

Last year I bought an air popper but I actually prefer making my popcorn the old fashioned way using oil in a pot on the stove. Plus it’s fun!
Not as much fun as jiffy pop but probably much healthier


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes Pink Elephant popcorn I remember
> View attachment 109625


OMG, yes, that's the stuff! Was one of my childhood favourites!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Last year I bought an air popper but I actually prefer making my popcorn the old fashioned way using oil in a pot on the stove. Plus it’s fun!
> Not as much fun as jiffy pop but probably much healthier


I'm the same, Keesha, hearing the kernals of corn bouncing off the lid and they start popping, the mouth-watering delight that fills the air, takes me back to when my mom made old-fashioned stovetop popcorn for us kids. Making it the old-fashioned way just feels more rewarding to me. Love the hands-on method.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, yes, that's the stuff! Was one of my childhood favourites!


And wasn’t there a prize inside?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And wasn’t there a prize inside?


Yes! Been so long now, I'm trying to remember how the prize was packaged. If I remember correctly, in a box of Cracker Jack, the prize was wrapped in clear plastic, whereas in the Lucky Elephant box, the prize was loose in the box, and always at the bottom!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 14, 2020)

I also read that microwave popcorn is bad for you but I think it is the popcorn that comes  in its bag and  you just put it in the microwave. If I remember correctly  it was the bags that were the problem not the popcorn per se.  I put my pop corn in a Pyrex (glass) dish, put the glass lid on, pop in microwave till it starts popping and voila! The Swedish Chef and the cartoons had me in stitches     
Thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes! Been so long now, I'm trying to remember how the prize was packaged. If I remember correctly, in a box of Cracker Jack, the prize was wrapped in clear plastic, whereas in the Lucky Elephant box, the prize was loose in the box, and always at the bottom!


That’s how I remember it also. The Cracker Jack is sticky toffee coated so needed some protection I suppose whereas in the pink elephant popcorn the prize was usually at the bottom of the box. Prizes were always an added bonus. Isn’t it fun reminiscing about fun stuff we did as kids?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s how I remember it also. The Cracker Jack is sticky toffee coated so needed some protection I suppose whereas in the pink elephant popcorn the prize was usually at the bottom of the box. Prizes were always an added bonus. Isn’t it fun reminiscing about fun stuff we did as kids?


Fun it is, because even though I remember so much of my childhood, some things escape me, and it isn't until someone mentions something about something or another related to, or I see a picture of something related to the past, where my memory is like, YES, I remember that!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> All of the above!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> ... I actually prefer making my popcorn the old fashioned way using oil in a pot on the stove. ...



Same here.  With salt and melted butter added before eating.


----------



## charry (Jun 14, 2020)

Salty......I like everything  with salt .....


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

Ready-made or stovetop.  I don't like microwaves, and never had a popcorn maker.

Flavors:
Sometimes plain, but usually buttered or cheese;  a little salt is o.k.  
I always liked Cracker Jacks, but don't buy them anymore because it's difficult to chew nuts.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes Pink Elephant popcorn I remember
> View attachment 109625


Never heard of that-  is/was it regional???


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Never heard of that-  is/was it regional???


I’d thought it was sold throughout North American thing but it’s actually just a Canadian product.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky_Elephant_Popcorn


----------



## gennie (Jun 14, 2020)

Orville Redenbacher Classic freshly popped on stove burner in my old popcorn pan and lightly sprinkled with salt.  If I'm feeling special I'll use Lowry's Seasoned Salt.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 15, 2020)




----------

